# CBA Call Out, This one is a karma run lads....Like to see you sign up



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

AHC4353 (Al) Dubbed me the Canadian Bad A$$ (CBA) so for this run it will be a good a moniker as any.

This one is a Karma run, don't even really like putting it in the bomb thread but it is where it will get picked up.

I am looking for a few good souls to help me with a run south of the border (The Canadian Border) this will be a US run so all you US BOTL's are more than welcome to join in.

PM me for the details.

I will start a list.


Silverfox67
Str8edg





















































Wishful thinking probably but what the hell. No central coordination needed, these will go direct.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am in!! Put me in Coach Badazz!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I have nothing to say..... does that make me a bad a$$


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

By proxy - since you live North of Santa Claus!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

PM sent.

Fast Company awaiting orders.

Al


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Put me in coach!
Pm me any details provided I have sticks that are desired by the target I will launch another strike


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotta sit this one out, tryin ta get my sh*t together to go back onshift next week, but I'll be watchin ta see how ya do!!:tu:tu:ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Gotta sit this one out, tryin ta get my sh*t together to go back onshift next week, but I'll be watchin ta see how ya do!!:tu:tu:ss


I will bomb in your honor sir! Have fun at work!!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

About 6 months ago, somebody that didn't have to do anything for me basically reached out and saved my life. I won't get into the details as it is water under the bridge. This person did this at a personal cost to them of over $4,000. To say this was on the plus side of the Karma wheel would be like saying the Hindenburg disaster was a small balloon accident.

As such I feel that there are times in my life that the karma wheel swings my way. Don't know why, don't care this is one of those times. This one is to help out a fellow BOTL, not just another random bombing on my part (although they are damn fun)

Here is where we are so far

PM me for the details.

I will start a list.

Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in. I'll find sticks... :tu (I'll just steal them from Ryan and Aaron's box splits  )


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

how can i be of assistance fox? ready and willing.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much gentlemen, I will fire out a PM when the list gets a little longer


Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody


----------



## BradSacramento (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm in. Excited to help.

Brad


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

One more person to the list, thanks Brad appreciated. I would love to see this list hit 20, but looking to coordinate for Friday so that we can get this in place and out early next week.


Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> One more person to the list, thanks Brad appreciated. I would love to see this list hit 20, but looking to coordinate for Friday so that we can get this in place and out early next week.
> 
> Silverfox67
> Str8edg
> ...


Hey Fox: Im in !


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

buzzman600 said:


> Hey Fox: Im in !


Me too! Me too!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

The CBA squad is filling out nicely, I will send a PM out to all the folks on the list explaining what is going on on Friday.

Thank you all for hitting the list, this is a great community.


Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sign me up! :tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm in. Put me on the list.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Im in!

:tu

Karma run sounds so much more RESERVED....:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I am continually astounded by the Gorilla's in CS, thanks to all. Updates Friday.


Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This isn't gonna be pretty!!:mn:mn:mn


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

cigarmonkel, locked and loaded OORAH!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

The Gorilla's keep on rolling in.


Silverfox67
Str8edg
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
I thought being #1 was far too pretentious in this great group of BOTL's so Craig is number 1 figured he is furthest north it was good decision


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry for snoozin', Boss,
but I'm reporting for duty now!:tu

PM sent.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

This is going to be beyond awesome.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
I am hoping for 30 on the list before Friday but either way this will start up on Friday.

Again thanks to all the mercenaries on this list.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> I have nothing to say..... does that make me a bad a$$


no, burning yourself on purpose, thats bad a$$:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> no, burning yourself on purpose, thats bad a$$:tu


:tpd::tpd::r:r:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

BigVito said:


> no, burning yourself on purpose, thats bad a$$:tu


you're just jealous..... come on I know you want a blister like mine!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> you're just jealous..... come on I know you want a blister like mine!!!


:r Al first


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Just thought I would get us back on track from those thread jackers :ss

Here is the list as of 10am MST, I am going to fire out the instructions at 10pm MST today

Lets see if we can hit 10 more names by then.

I am willing to bribe you. I will randomly pick 2 names from the CBA Squad to receive a couple of very special treats from my Humi's. One GOF Double Robusto, One Opus xXx Belicosa, and one Siglo VI.

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> *I am willing to bribe you. I will randomly pick 2 names from the CBA Squad to receive a couple of very special treats from my Humi's. One GOF Double Robusto, One Opus xXx Belicosa, and one Siglo VI.*
> 
> Str8edg
> Silverfox67
> ...


Since you put it that way...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Reporting for duty....:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry, ths is for men not Devils fans. 

Al



Mr.Maduro said:


> Reporting for duty....:gn


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like fun, I'm in!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Shilala beat me to it - can we send multiple packages????? I have a LOT of 5 finger bags! :ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala
Cigarmark
Jamz
We are getting there gents, at roughly 9 pm MST I will start putting out the PM's of instructions on what is going on with this one. Please keep a tight lid on your target. The goal is still 30 members by 9pm tonight.

Thanks again to all of you for your participationnn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala
Cigarmark
Jamz
Mike31312
7 more to go for the full target compliment. Looks like we might make the goal.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Count me in for the fun.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

tr8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala
Cigarmark
Jamz
Mike31312
Eternal Rider
Supernatural bikers looks like things are heating up. Thanks ER.

Shawn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Whatever you dont get to 30 - I will make up


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Instructions are out via PM, thanks to all that signed up for the CBA Squad Run.

Won't be much action till it lands, no warnings no dcs


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Low flyin plan brown scud on the way!:chk:chk:chk:ss:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

tr8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala
Cigarmark
Jamz
Mike31312
Eternal Rider
Massphatness
MrMaduro
Couple of late entries but you know what they say........we save the best for last.......thanks gents.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Sha-Wing! :mn:mn:mn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Every shoot into the air and wonder where it was gonna land? Me too, so I just did it to see!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Every shoot into the air and wonder where it was gonna land? Me too, so I just did it to see!


 :r:r:r

Let that one pass Al, just let it pass.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

sent..


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fast Company in route to target.
Delay in take off because I'm old and forget sh!t.

May God have mercy on you house because the CBA won't!

Al (son of the great man shown below)


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

The bird is in the air.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

IN!


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

SHOT! (as of Monday)


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

jamz said:


> SHOT! (as of Monday)


I swear that avatar gets me every time


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Str8edg
Silverfox67
ConchRepublican
AHC4353
EMSintraining
R-Ice
JE3146
rwhit37
ahbroody
BradSacramento
Buzzman600
RHNewfie
DragonMan
Houdini
pakrat
Shaggy
CigarMonkel
Bear
Smokin5
shilala
Cigarmark
Jamz
Mike31312
Eternal Rider
Massphatness
MrMaduro
Weak_Link
I have underscored those that are out, if I missed you either drop me a PM or copy the list and underscore your name.

Thanks to all


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
EMSintraining
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
ahbroody
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
DragonMan
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
Smokin5
*shilala*
Cigarmark
*Jamz*
Mike31312
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
Weak_Link


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
EMSintraining
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
ahbroody
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
Smokin5
*shilala*
Cigarmark
*Jamz*
Mike31312
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
Weak_Link


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

This is gonna be EPIC! :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> *Str8edg*
> *Silverfox67*
> *ConchRepublican*
> *AHC4353*
> ...


My apologies to DragonMan for having my head up my hind end his has been out for a while


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
EMSintraining
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
ahbroody
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
Smokin5
*shilala*
*Cigarmark* 
*Jamz*
Mike31312
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
Weak_Link


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Some of this should hit today, correct?

Al


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Going out tomorrow.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> Going out tomorrow.


Tomorrow? What have you been up to? :ss

Al


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Tomorrow? What have you been up to? :ss
> 
> Al


Lazy Bum.. you know this person we are sending it neeeeds to have it on this day.. sigh.. how could you!!!

oh btw i was talking about MIKEY not al.. lol


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Lazy Bum.. you know this person we are sending it neeeeds to have it on this day.. sigh.. how could you!!!
> 
> oh btw i was talking about MIKEY not al.. lol


Now now, both of you play nice. Participation at whatever level is appreciated. Thanks Mike I will update the list


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
EMSintraining
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
ahbroody
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
Smokin5
*shilala*
*Cigarmark* 
*Jamz*
*Mike31312*
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
*Weak_Link*


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Some of this should hit today, correct?
> 
> Al


Seems to me some of it should be inbound today or tomorrow. It should run out for about 2 to 2 and 1/2 weeks based on dispersal pattern


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Missed the list, but mine went out already.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*OMG!!* sneaky bastages. I totally blown away and so grateful by your generousity. I'll be starting a new thread on this. Geez where do I start, How do I keep up with this, my life has just been blessed and yet somehow at the same time more caos has just been added. :r:r You guys never cease to amaze me. :mn


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

mike32312 said:


> *OMG!!* sneaky bastages. I totally blown away and so grateful by your generousity. I'll be starting a new thread on this. Geez where do I start, How do I keep up with this, my life has just been blessed and yet somehow at the same time more caos has just been added. :r:r You guys never cease to amaze me. :mn


:r

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

mike32312 said:


> *OMG!!* sneaky bastages. I totally blown away and so grateful by your generousity. I'll be starting a new thread on this. Geez where do I start, How do I keep up with this, my life has just been blessed and yet somehow at the same time more caos has just been added. :r:r You guys never cease to amaze me. :mn


Looks like the cats out of the bag!! :r :r


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

The SILVER FOX does it again!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

:r:r You have been *HAD :mn:mn:mn *The best part was you joining in. :r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Seems to me some of it should be inbound today or tomorrow. It should run out for about 2 to 2 and 1/2 weeks based on dispersal pattern


Looks like the first wave has found it's mark. :ss

Mike, 
I want you to remember this in the days to come, It's all Fox's fault!!!!! He is the Canadian Bad A$$!!

Enjoy man, enjoy.

Al

Where are the pics????


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm so overwhelmed I'm trying to put something together in the bomb thread. Chit I can't handle , keep up with this already. crap :r :mn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
EMSintraining
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
*ahbroody*
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
*Smokin5*
*shilala*
*Cigarmark* 
*Jamz*
*Mike31312 Don' t think he will be sending
*
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
*Weak_Link*
The *RED *are on the ground already The *BLACK UNDERLINED* are confirmed launched If I missed you let me know.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Three more direct hits today. Geez I got a feeling this is not going to be pretty when this is over. I may have to get a coolidor. :r :r I updated day 2 of this attack here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1594837&posted=1#post1594837

Again and again. Thank you guys so very very much.


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> The *RED *are on the ground already The *BLACK UNDERLINED* are confirmed launched If I missed you let me know.


Hey bro, mine went out earlier this week. So heads up Mike :mn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
*EMSintraining*
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
*ahbroody*
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
*Smokin5*
*shilala*
*Cigarmark* 
*Jamz*
*Mike31312 Don' t think he will be sending
*
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
*Weak_Link*
The *RED *are on the ground already The *BLACK UNDERLINED* are confirmed launched If I missed you let me know.


----------



## jamz (Mar 29, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Mike31312 Don' t think he will be sending


Bwaaahahahahaha :r


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

That was funny! Better yet that was awesome. Silverfox and gang! That was just beautiful! Mike has been smiling from ear to ear all week with all the bombs landing on him! Great work guys!

Shawn:tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Day 3 of Karma Run: 6 packages arrived. guys this has be devastating. Here's the link. thank you again and again, enjoy the pics.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151135&page=4


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
*EMSintraining*
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
*ahbroody*
*BradSacramento*
[*]*Buzzman600*
[*]*RHNewfie*
[*]*DragonMan*
[*]*Houdini*
[*]*pakrat*
[*]*Shaggy*
[*]CigarMonkel
[*]*Bear*
[*]*Smokin5*
[*]*shilala*
[*]*Cigarmark* 
[*]*Jamz*
[*]*Mike31312 Don' t think he will be sending
*
[*]*Eternal Rider*
[*]*Massphatness*
[*]MrMaduro
[*]*Weak_Link*
The *RED *are on the ground already The *BLACK UNDERLINED* are confirmed launched If I missed you let me know.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

1-2 punch today from pakrat and ahbroody. Pics posted Thanks again and again all of you. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1598815&posted=1#post1598815 :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

*Str8edg*
*Silverfox67*
*ConchRepublican*
*AHC4353*
*EMSintraining*
*R-Ice*
*JE3146*
rwhit37
*ahbroody*
*BradSacramento*
*Buzzman600*
*RHNewfie*
*DragonMan*
*Houdini*
*pakrat*
*Shaggy*
CigarMonkel
*Bear*
*Smokin5*
*shilala*
*Cigarmark* 
*Jamz*
*Mike31312 Don' t think he will be sending
*
*Eternal Rider*
*Massphatness*
MrMaduro
*Weak_Link*
The *RED *are on the ground already The *BLACK UNDERLINED* are confirmed launched If I missed you let me know.
__________________


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Whew. A another day of rest. No packages delievered from bombing run. Course this could be bad to. :r :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Rest assured Mike that unless your mailman is boycotting your house you still have inbound bogeys


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

silverfox67 said:


> Rest assured Mike that unless your mailman is boycotting your house you still have inbound bogeys


Mike's mailman is probably sittin on the back of his truck blowin' a smoke.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Silverfox package arrives today. Unbelieveable. Check out post. Thanks again Shawn. :tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1605294#post1605294


----------

